# Deer grunt



## steve bellinger (Nov 23, 2016)

its been a while since I posted anything here or anywhere else. This is a deer grunt I made from some beb I got from @justallan made it for myself but a friend saw lt and talked me out of it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2016)

Awesome job Steve! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 23, 2016)

This pic looks better on my phone then it does on the pic. O well crappy cellphone anyway lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Looking good!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 23, 2016)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2016)

Color is striking! Bet it's really nice in good light. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

